# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  اجراءات زواج مصرى من جزائريه

## elavocatowaleed

<strong>انهاء اجراءات زواج مصرى من جزائريه فى مصر وذلك فى أسرع وقت ممكن <br>
وفيما يلى اهم الشروط المطلوبه لاتمام الاجراءات <br>
1- حضور الطرفان عند مباشرة العقد <br>
2- تقديم شهادة من سفارة دوله الجزائر تفيد الموافقه على الزواج <br>
3- تقديم كشف طبى بغرض الزواج <br>
4- سبع صور فوتغرافيه للزوجين <br>
5- اثنين من الشهود فوق 21 سنه <br>

ت/00201118727840

----------

